# Need a eps viewer



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola
I need to find a good eps viewer, it does not need to be free, it needs to be good. 
Don't need to convert from this to that, only if I can "look" at the eps, it will work for me. 
I can look at gogle or yahoo, but need your opinion first in whatever program that you are using now.

Thanks

Uly7


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Try Ghostscript
http://www.cs.wisc.edu/~ghost/


----------



## uly7 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hola

Thanks, I'll try

Uly7


----------

